# Bear..................



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Bear was a nine-year-old, unneutered male surrendered to YGRR because his owner no longer had time for him. Bear had lived outdoors in a pen with another dog since he was a puppy. According to his owner, Bear was frequently attacked by the other dog. Through it all, Bear remained a sweet, Golden boy. When Bear was admitted to YGRR, he was found to have osteoarthritis, severe bilateral ear and skin infections as well as ulcerations up and down his front legs. Bear was treated for all of his medical issues and neutered. After recovering for a few weeks at Riverview, a repeat adopter was called to meet Bear. Bear's adopter knew immediately that Bear was the dog for him! Bear is now doing very well living inside his new home. He goes for daily walks and has made a lot of new friends. Bear has comfy beds on which to sleep and nourishing meals. Bear is finally in the loving home he has deserved for so many years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome happy ending for Bear. If ever a golden boy deserved one, he sure does. 

Enjoy your new life big guy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad to hear Bear found a wonderful loving furever home. He is such a sweet sounding pup. Great work YGRR


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

What a sweet face and what a great outcome for Bear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear

I am so very happy that you found a loving and wonderful Mom-you DESERVE IT!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely story! Thanks for brightening a grim week.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bear had such a rough beginning but now is going to have his happy ending. He deserves it. WOOHOO for Bear.


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Aww Bear...what a cutie! So happy that he finally got a good home!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It's always great hearing happy endings!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww so sad he wasn't properly cared for for so long, but glad to hear he is in such a great home now.


----------

